# Anyone from Perf Center on the forum



## tcfila (Oct 22, 2009)

Our last PCD was over 10 years ago. At the time, Jonathon popped on to the forum from time to time. It looks like he isn't on anymore. Does anyone from BMW monitor this forum?


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

tcfila said:


> Our last PCD was over 10 years ago. At the time, Jonathon popped on to the forum from time to time. It looks like he isn't on anymore. Does anyone from BMW monitor this forum?


No, as Jonathon previously posted that BMW Social Media policy prohibited the PC staff from participating in online forums.


----------

